# Mucus? Hmmm..



## SpaceNeedle (Jul 22, 2000)

Greetings friends and countrymen!Every time I get a cold (..sore throat, post nasal drip..) I end up having nice size BM's!?..My hypothesis is that the extra mucus I'm swallowing is lubing up the 'ol GI track, allowing me to have normal .. poops!I've done Miralax, olive oil, flax, etc, etc, but nothing is as good as this post nasal drip thing!Anyone else get this? Is there a recipe for mixing up a batch of mucus? Keep fighting,


----------



## I'll B Snookered (Apr 9, 2004)

Well, there has been anecdotal evidence of this in the past on this board. Specifically, someone using Guaifenesin (OTC, used to be prescription) had better bowel movements, too. The drug is used as an expectorant and causes increased mucus flow, though I am not sure anyone knows why. Some hypothesize that it relaxes the nervous system, which might also have an effect on BMs. Has anyone out there tried Mucinex (the OTC supplement at 600mg). I personally know someone else using Guaifenesin every day, and it helps him. He has used it for years, though he has used the prescription form (at a lower concentration, I think).


----------



## SpaceNeedle (Jul 22, 2000)

OOh..you the man! Thanks for the info I'll Be!Mucinex link for those interested: http://www.drugstore.com/products/prod.asp...BUY-PLST-0-SRCH


----------



## I'll B Snookered (Apr 9, 2004)

Have you tried it yet? I haven't. I should have taken I Be The Man, instead.


----------



## atl75 (Feb 19, 2002)

Uh, that would probably be me (Guafenesin post). Like you, I've often found irony in the fact that my GI disturbances fade whenever I get some upper-respiratory problem. As such, I've been taking 600mg Guafenesin 1-2xday with pretty decent success. My ears are often plugged when I wake in the morning (reflux, perhaps), and the Guafenesin certainly helps tremendously with this. Overall, I'm theorizing that more mucus entering the GI tract is likely beneficial for those with IBS-C. I doubt it hurts...


----------



## bkitepilot (Dec 7, 2003)

All that snot seems to do the same thing to me too SpaceNeedle.Interesting about Mucinex.


----------



## SpaceNeedle (Jul 22, 2000)

...good to hear that other people are experiencing the same thing!..now to find a recipe for .. snot! I wonder what the hollywood special effects guys use?..haha..hmmm...??I'll keep you posted!


----------



## SpaceNeedle (Jul 22, 2000)

Hmm..I'm wondering if our IBS is like having a low mucus level in our GI system .. like an inverse of cystic fibrosis. (...I have asthma too..not enough protective mucus in my lungs?..) http://www.cff.org/about_cf/what_is_cf.cfm...FTOKEN=26039742 Quick C.F. definition:A defective gene causes the body to produce an abnormally thick, sticky mucus that clogs the lungs and leads to life-threatening lung infections.Here's a very interesting bullet!..People with CF have a variety of symptoms including: very salty-tasting skin; persistent coughing, at times with phlegm; wheezing or shortness of breath; an excessive appetite but poor weight gain; and greasy, bulky stools. Symptoms vary from person to person due, in part, to the more than 1,000 mutations of the CF gene. ..Greasy bulky stools!.. ****...sign me up for that! This ties into when I have a cold with a lot of post nasal drip..I have nice bulky stools!


----------



## SpaceNeedle (Jul 22, 2000)

Is there a drug out there that stimulates mucus secretion in the GI tract?misoprostol - typically used for arthritis and osteoarthritis. http://www.medicinenet.com/diclofenac_and_...tol/article.htm ooh..money shot baby!.....Misoprostol is a synthetic (man- made) prostaglandin that stimulates secretion of mucus in the gastrointestinal tract


----------



## I'll B Snookered (Apr 9, 2004)

I don't know how this would work for me. It seems to have something similar to naproxen in it, and any pain killers constipate me. I still need to try the mucinex...I always loved the slip-and-slide when I was a kiddo.


----------



## SpaceNeedle (Jul 22, 2000)

..I just like the way this sounds..haha..Mucous (Mucus)The viscous, slippery substance that consists chiefly of mucin, water, cells, and inorganic salts and is secreted as a protective lubricant coating by cells and glands of the mucous membranes...slippery substance!...ooh..aaahh..haha..


----------



## SpaceNeedle (Jul 22, 2000)

"..Nice eh?.."hahah..funny Snook! ..


----------



## SpaceNeedle (Jul 22, 2000)

..i'm keeting the Mucus thing alive!.. I do research like old people make love..HA!What are mucins, and what do they do?Chemically mucins are glycoconjugates with most oligosaccharides O-linked to a Ser or Thr in the peptide core. They are found on all moist, mucosal, epithelia and are thought to combine mechanical protection functions with chemical and immune mucosal defense. Mucins are "chatty" molecules: some mucins span the apical membrane of epithelial cells and therefore might act as information highways, some bear ligands for cells of the immune system and are candidates for modulating the traffic of these molecules through mucosal surfaces. The Jekyl and Hyde nature of mucins is manifest in mucin interaction with bacteria: generally mucins are antiadhesive, though some oligosaccharide chains can serve as bacterial ligands. Furthermore mucin secretion can respond to bacterial colonisation and infection...oh vey.. jeckly and hyde!.. "generally" they are antiadhesive..sounds like sometimes they areadhesive then!


----------



## jeanne m (Feb 9, 2004)

I suffer from constipation plus gas- was interested to learn about the possible use of guafenisin to help- Since I also have excess post nasal drip (ever since 2 sinus operations which relieved my headaches, but resulted in the drip). Have just started taking Gaufinex whether my sinuses seem to need it or not and see some improvement.But also, am now using enteric coated peppermint on a regular basis. Which one of these is helping I have no idea, but the combination does seem to relieve both my symptoms (constipation and gas).


----------



## SpaceNeedle (Jul 22, 2000)

..an email to a doc studying GI and mucus..Greetings Dr. xxxxxx,I'm a long time IBS-C (Irritable Bowel Syndrome) sufferer, who's been doing some research into the possible causes/cures for my particular affliction. I've had this syndrome since my late teen years, but unfortunately my condition has gotten progressively worse as I've aged (..xxxxxx..). In recent years, I've substantially changed my food intake (..I'm basically a vegetarian now..) to increase the level of fiber in my diet and decrease the affects of any possible food allergies I might have (..several family members are lactose intolerant, difficulties with other types of foods..). Additionally, I've been taking Mirlax and Zelnorm to assist me with my *movements*. Approximately 6 weeks ago, I caught a fairly strong cold that gave me a fair amount of post nasal drip. During this time, I can tell you I had the largest and most regular movements I've had in years. Fortunately/unfortunately, I rarely get colds of any significance as I eat healthy, exercise regularly, and drink green tee. So, with my novice level understanding of the GI/Mucus process, I thought "aha!..there must be a link between the additional mucus thatï¿½s draining into my stomach/gut and my more regular bowel movements.ï¿½ Next, I wondered if there were people with the opposite problem, having too much mucus in their GI system. So I did a little web-browsing, and discovered that a typical symptom of Cystic Fibrosis is large and greasy stools. http://www.cff.org/about_cf/what_is_cf.cfm So by this point Iï¿½m thinking that my IBS-C and the level of mucus in my gut are tied together somehow, so Iï¿½ve begun trying to read and understand as much information as possible regarding this subject...still need to finish this letter/email..hhaahI'll keep you posted.


----------



## SpaceNeedle (Jul 22, 2000)

..update..well, I still haven't heard from the PHD guy I wrote the (above) email to. Guess he was too busy applying for another grant!..Ha!.Also, I've been doing some research on misoprostol, the drug that increase mucus secretion in the GI. Its common name is Cytotec, and I've unfortunatley already tried it. It seemed to work intially (..whoosh..), but quick working over time. When it started to lose its effectiveness, I found that it mostly irritated my colon .. gas and no BM.Anyway, I'm continuing my trek for a synthetic substitute for GI mucus..


----------



## atl75 (Feb 19, 2002)

Just checking in and noticed that this thread is still active...good.One other item I've introduced lately that has been of TREMENDOUS help (coupled with Guafenesin) is a product called Vita Lipotropic. My primary goal of introducing this into my daily regimen was to increase/stimulate bile production, which it does for me quite effectively (IMHO). I've been doing quite well lately, and I can only assume that the introduction of Guafenesin and Vita Lipotropic are playing a significant role.As some of you may or may not know, bile in and of itself is a natural laxative. Here's a fairly good and technical read on Vita Lipotropic: http://www.aminoacidbotanicalandsupplement...ropic_infoi.htm


----------



## hayleyj71 (Nov 19, 2003)

Hi,I caught this thread when it started & have just logged in to discuss something else, but, I was reading a book called The Optimum Nutrition Guide by a guy called Patrick Holford, he suggested taking Fructo - oligosaccharides, which is very gentle & natural, for ibs-c. I also read somewhere else that artichokes are really rich in fructo - oligosaccharides and they are great for making you "go". I don't know if helps or if its relevant, but hope its helpful.


----------



## hayleyj71 (Nov 19, 2003)

Forgot to mention the relevance that I saw in this, it was post on Space Needles post about the link between mucus & oligosaccharides


----------



## mirandafox (Apr 25, 2004)

Hi atl75,I'd like to hear how you do on the Lipotropic...I tried to find it on the home page of the link you gave, but it is horrendously difficult to find anything on there! I thought the Milk Thistle part was very interesting - I actually have some but never took it. So I may have to re-think that...


----------



## SpaceNeedle (Jul 22, 2000)

...great info people!I was also thinking that not only was the added mucus helping me out, but as my immune system was more active fighting off the cold, I was getting benefits from this as well..liver/bile delivery process was hightened?---------------------------------------------Buy opti-lipotropic(mid page) http://www.aminoacidbotanicalandsupplement...Vit_Min_Tab.htm Buy vita-lipotropic: http://www.wellfx.com/Shop/Static/vita-lipotropic.htm ---------------------------------------------Definition Stuff:** Bile:a yellow or greenish viscid alkaline fluid secreted by the liver and passed into the duodenum where it aids especially in the emulsification and absorption of fats -- called also fel** Bile acid:any of several steroid acids (as cholic acid) that occur in bile usually in the form of sodium salts conjugated with glycine or taurine ** saccharide:a simple sugar, combination of sugars, or polymerized sugar ** oligosaccharide:a saccharide (as a disaccharide) that contains a known small number of monosaccharide units ** monosaccharide:a sugar NOT decomposable to simpler sugars by hydrolysis -- called also simple sugar--------------------------------------------- .. some interesting new avenues to research! I googled "oligosaccharide constipation", and got back some good research articles. Looks like the medical community is aware of this relationship as well (now)."Oligosaccharide is receiving a lot of attention as a useful material for relieving constipation, preventing corpulence, controlling the aging process and preventing arteriosclerosis, not only in Japan but around the world."..--------------------------------------------- Umm..excuse me mam, I've noticed that you have a cold. Would mind sneezing into my open mouth? Or if you have some used kleenex, could I have them? .hehehe.. ;-)


----------



## missC (Oct 16, 2002)

what kind of response do you guys have to super hot and spicy food? as i believe it's recommended naturopthically to thin down mucus and get it moving if you're congested. i believe this is supported by some serious studies, will go back to the book i got it from. can't say i've tried it myself as i can't tolerate food too hot: hate that 'eyes-bubbling' feeling.for me, i notice that when i'm taking a lot of vitamins esp. a high-strength B & C formulation, i get more ear-wax (a lot).


----------



## SpaceNeedle (Jul 22, 2000)

..unfortunatley, not even spicey food affects me..


----------



## SpaceNeedle (Jul 22, 2000)

..still reading cystic fibrosis stuff..here's some more interesting bits.. http://hcd2.bupa.co.uk/fact_sheets/Mosby_f...c_fibrosis.html This is because the pancreas is not producing chemicals (enzymes) which pass into the gut as food leaves the stomach. Without these enzymes, the fat in food cannot be properly digested. In children who are affected, the fat passes straight through the gut. The child does not benefit from the energy from the fat. Since the stools contain an excess of fat, they are oily and very smelly..pancreas, enzymes, fat passing straight through..n a healthy person, there is a constant flow of mucus over the surfaces of the air passages in the lungs. This removes debris and bacteria. In someone with CF, this mucus is excessively sticky and cannot perform this role properly. In fact, the sticky mucus provides an ideal environment for bacterial growth..sticky mucus..f people with CF do not have proper treatment, they will continue to have oily bowel movements, abdominal pain, and problems putting on weight. Constipation is also a frequent symptom. Occasionally the gut becomes completely blocked, resulting in extreme stomach pain..CF constipation too..hmm...


----------



## I'll B Snookered (Apr 9, 2004)

I actually eat marinated artichoke hearts, olives, and some fruit (prunes, etc.) a couple of hours before bed. It seems to be helping the stuff slip-n-slide...Hey it's summer.


----------



## kschultz (Jul 8, 2004)

"Not sure about that mucus thing...." ...So why did you post on this thread csigceo ?This advice from csigceo is a "cut-n-paste" job - the first paragraph appears on 9 different threads.csigceo - please click on the "Advertise on our website" banner on the intro page to flaunt your wares. That way you can actually do something for the support group by helping fund the website rather than con people into buying your products through marketing testimonies.


----------



## dysilap (Feb 14, 2004)

Do u always know when there is mucus present?I do not see visible evidence, but read in a book if the bm's are sticky, and do not come out complete or whole, there is a mucus problem. Sorry this may be to graphic. Laura


----------



## bkitepilot (Dec 7, 2003)

SpaceNeedle I find your studies quite interesting, I too have asthma (my family is heavily afflicted with this dreaded hereditary disease) I will for sure follow your thread.


----------

